# Ritz Camera classes - Are they any good?



## krishnan (Jun 19, 2008)

When I bought D60 last week from them I was offered 18 free camera classes. Has anybody attended it before? Are they any good?

Anyways I am planning to attend a few atleast since I am a novice to DSLR, and yeah the classes are free. Just wanted to check if they have anything worth the time.


----------



## Rachelsne (Jun 19, 2008)

if its free I would take it

but I have heard-maybe on (but cant remember) that they do push products on you quite a bit


----------



## kundalini (Jun 19, 2008)

It's definetly a product push, but have you ever taken one of those free weekends but had to sit thru a timeshare pitch? 

If you're new to the game and to your camera, go ahead and spend an hour or so. You might learn something and you might meet up with another person that you'd like to go out and shoot with sometime. Personally, I think it's a win-win situation. Read through your manual first and hit the instructor with loads of questions. One other thing, you can pick and choose the classes you want to attend.

Congrats on your purchase and welcome to the dark side. bwuahahaha


----------



## christopher walrath (Jun 19, 2008)

I have not but as with any class get a copy of the class' syllabus (what the course covers), go over it with someone who is involved in the class or has taken it and try to determine if you will really gain much by taking it, it's over your head, or just rehashing stuff you already have down pat.


----------



## asfixiate (Jun 20, 2008)

I walked in on one last night at the mall. From what I saw it was teaching terminology. She was talking about depth of field. Everyone looked intense...lol. 

Learning is always good but hands on IMO is the best. Learn the theory than put down the books and start shooting...I just shoot til I like what I see.  Most of the time I get there right away.


----------



## JerryPH (Jun 20, 2008)

You got it!  

When reading books or something, I always have the camera in hand, if possible.  I then try to achieve what ever effect the topic is discussing.


----------

